# Glove Box Bumper for Tesla Model 3



## EVANNEX (Feb 22, 2017)

For more information visit:
https://evannex.com/products/glove-box-bumper-for-tesla-model-3

The glove box (a.k.a. glove compartment) for the Tesla Model 3/S/X is sleek and conforms beautifully to the interior design of the car. But when you open it, you'll find that it has a rather narrow vertical profile, is not very deep, and has a relatively small front door. Model 3/S/X owners will pack the glove box with registration papers, maintenance records, random brochures, and other small items. And when you open it, all of that stuff can, and often does, tumble out onto the floor near the passenger seat making a mess. Glove Box Bumper offers a simple and elegant solution for this phenomenon. It provides a small, easily installed "bumper" that stops items in the glove box from sliding out onto the floor keeping your Model 3/S/X neat and removing a small imperfection from an otherwise spectacular car. Made in the USA exclusively by EVANNEX®.







































​
For more information visit:
https://evannex.com/products/glove-box-bumper-for-tesla-model-3

For any questions and/or inquiries, please email us at:
[email protected]


----------

